# Help!



## mrees (Jan 6, 2007)

I need some help!  A friend's husband passed away a few years back and I am helping to sell some things he tinkered with....some old cars and bikes.  There are probably 5 or 6 bikes we would like to sell but need to establish value.  Can anyone tell me what numbers to look for, approximate year of production, value range...etc..???  Any help would be appreciated and once done, reasonable offers will be entertained as we'd like to sell them.  Bikes are located in central OHIO.  
Please email me if you are willing to help and I will send a couple pictures.

Thanks
Mike
mrees@columbus.rr.com


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 12, 2007)

Mike put them on eBay and include lots of pics.  You don't need to know what it's worth to list it, the "market" will tell you.


----------

